# Rose



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

It was on one of the sports that Pete Rose admitted to betting on the Reds while managing them. Does he desever a place MLB at any level?
Can you belive anythig he say's?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i think he does. probably one of the best mlb players of all time. sure, he bet on baseball, it was wrong.

but i hope baseball will let him back as a manager. He believed in his teams, and he loved them. guy had passion for the game

try find that now from most guys, it's tough to see or find.

like I said, I'm not condoning what he did, it was wrong. but he's an icon to baseball, and I hope they can see past his wrongs, and look at his career...............he deserves a spot in cooperstown!!!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I would say in my time he was the best and that never quite aduttude he had no matter how far behind he was is worth a lot


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I would say in my time he was the best and that never quite aduttude he had no matter how far behind he was is worth a lot


----------

